# Contar quantas vezes o texto repete na lista



## Legacy 261466 (Oct 24, 2013)

Bom dia!

Estou com uma dúvida e preciso de ajuda.. tenho a seguinte tabela:

Dia Semana                         Func
sab                                    João
dom                                   Maria

sab                                    Maria
dom                                   João

sab                                    João
dom                                   Maria

Preciso de uma formula que conte quantas vezes João veio no sab. Se eu usar o =cont.se(intervalo, valor), vai contar no geral, preciso contar somente se for sabado.

Alguém se habilita?

Abraços


----------



## Marcílio_Lobão (Oct 26, 2013)

*Espero que isto ajude!*

Bom Dia!

Supondo:
*A2:A7* --> Dia da Semana
*B2:B7* --> Nome

*Faça*:

*C2* --> *=SOMARPRODUTO((A2:A7="sab")*(B2:B7="João"))*

Era isto que você queria?

Por favor, nos diga se funcionou.
Espero ter ajudado.
-------------------------------------------------------------
Belo Horizonte, Brasil
Marcílio Lobão


----------



## Marcelo Branco (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Espero que isto ajude!*

Olá amigos,

Caso estejam usando o Excel 2007 ou mais recente, eu recomendo usar a função CONT.SES

=CONT.SES(A:A;"sab";B:B;"João")

É mais rápida que a função SOMARPRODUTO e mais fácil de usar, pois podemos fazer referência a colunas inteiras (A:A ou B:B) sem prejudicar o desempenho da fórmula.

A função é "inteligente" e despreza as linhas em branco.

No caso de SOMARPRODUTO, temos que delimitar bem o intervalo, pois ela compara todas as linhas, sendo brancas ou não, o que prejudica sensivelmente o desempenho da fórmula caso façamos referência a colunas inteiras.

M.


----------

